
The first version of Voxel Quest (with source) has been released - edroche
http://www.voxelquest.com/news/first-release
======
spacelizard
Thanks Gavan! This is exciting, I've been waiting for this for a while. The
code looks super hacky, but that's to be expected :)

Hopefully it gets ported to Mac and GNU/Linux soon. If not, I'd definitely
like to try and port it over when I get some spare time. Cheers!

~~~
gavanwoolery
Your welcome. :) The porting process should not be all that difficult - mainly
a few things have to be done:

    
    
      1) Create a bash script to replace the batch scripts
      2) Rebuild dependencies for the right platform
      3) Ideally have some sort of cross-platform build generation like cmake
      4) Pray to your gods

~~~
laumars
I've started the process of writing a Linux port. I already have a few shell
scripts I can push back into your git repo, but still having a few issues
compiling:

    
    
        $ g++ -Wall  -I./SFML-2.1/include compiled/main.cpp -I./glew/include -I./freeglut/include -o voxelquest
        compiled/main.cpp:124:19: fatal error: gl/gl.h: No such file or directory
         #include <gl/gl.h>
                           ^
        compilation terminated.
    

I can't seem to find gl.h anywhere in your project sources. Any ideas where I
can find it?

edit: nevermind. It was already installed on my system. Seems to be a few
cases where you've used lowercase _gl_ paths in your includes which is
breaking on Linux because the paths are in uppercase. Easily fixed with a `
_sed_ ` script though.

~~~
erlehmann_
As you seem to use shell scripts to build the game, I suggest to use redo,
which provides dependency management for shell scripts:
[http://news.dieweltistgarnichtso.net/bin/redo-
sh.html](http://news.dieweltistgarnichtso.net/bin/redo-sh.html)

Where can I find your code?

~~~
JdeBP
I don't speak for M. Woolery, but one can find _my_ code here:

* [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/redo/](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/redo/)

* [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/redo/grosskurth-redo.html](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/redo/grosskurth-redo.html)

* [http://jdebp.eu./FGA/introduction-to-redo.html](http://jdebp.eu./FGA/introduction-to-redo.html)

~~~
erlehmann_
Thanks. I thought your web site was permanently offline!

------
eigenvalue
Great to see this finally get a release, I've been following the story since
the first post. Curious why you aren't looking to generate income from VQ
though. Also, the initial world construction process seems to take a very long
time on a pretty fast machine. Perhaps a progress bar of some kind that lets
the user know approximately how much longer it will take would be helpful.
Keep up the great work!

~~~
gavanwoolery
Progress bar would be good, just a level above the polish I ever reached.

I do not want income from it because I feel this makes me more obligated, and
I do not know how much time I can spend down the road (I will still spend
time, I just don't want additional obligations hovering over my head) :)

World construction takes a few seconds on my computer, although IIRC some of
it is tied to the GPU, but mostly it uses the CPU.

~~~
deegles
I contributed to your Kickstarter and am perfectly happy with this outcome.
I'm excited to see what what you do next! Don't feel obligated to put any more
of your most valuable resource (time) into this project!

------
oneeyedpigeon
Looking good! For those of us that can't actually run it yet, here's the
latest video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyuRNC8Edds](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyuRNC8Edds)

~~~
gavanwoolery
That was a montage of old videos meant to be used for this site:
[http://www.sixdf.com](http://www.sixdf.com) but I ended up just making
another custom video that was less chaotic. Here is a video of the latest
iteration of the engine:
[https://twitter.com/gavanw/status/728244177952071680](https://twitter.com/gavanw/status/728244177952071680)

------
jokoon
Error loading shader 129. Water loaded at first execution, not at the second
one. I deleted and re-extracted, still no water, only bridges and slow-loading
trees without leafs.

I guess the hardware requirement for this are quite unusual, I have an ATI
6870.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Another user hit the same error, I will look into it. I built it mostly on
nvidia hardware so there are some things to work out for amd

~~~
jokoon
Good luck with that, I wish you will try, but I would not spend too much time
trying to fix it.

I can remember a recurring bug I had on a blizzard game which happens on the
same level all the time, and they refused to fix it because they said it was
caused by the AMD driver. That's a bad sign for AMD.

------
veli_joza
Congratulations on your release!

What's the reason behind weird prefixes in source files (like
f00300_singleton.hpp)?

~~~
gavanwoolery
All files get concatenated in alphabetical order. Its a strange technique but
it escapes what is known as "header hell" where you have hundred of headers
cross-referencing each other. Supposedly it also speeds up compile time. See:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/373179](http://stackoverflow.com/a/373179)

~~~
erlehmann_
I doubt it speeds up compile time on subsequent builds, as any change in one
part of the project means that everything has to be recompiled.

~~~
smaddox
Not quite. It presumably only concatenates the headers, which are read any
time a dependant file is complied. The advantage is that the compiler doesn't
have to open and read a header every time it encounters an include at the top
of a dependent file. Instead, the dependency tree is given once, and each
header is opened once.

This is apparently the same approach taken in the Plan9 source code to reduce
compile times, and by basically any language with a module system (except
module systems allow you to give the dependencies in each file).

------
nikolay
Doesn't seem to work on macOS under Wine:

    
    
        $ wine VoxelQuest.exe
        err:process:create_process L"Z:\\Users\\username\\Downloads\\vqprecomp\\bin\\VoxelQuest.exe" not supported on this installation (x86_64 binary)
        wine: Bad EXE format for Z:\Users\username\Downloads\vqprecomp\bin\VoxelQuest.exe.
        $ wine.bin(52265,0x407fc000) malloc: *** error for object 0x401c2f08: pointer being freed was not allocated
        *** set a breakpoint in malloc_error_break to debug

------
modeless
Looks beautiful! I can't figure out how to use the "edit buildings" mode or
the green box cutaway.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Thanks :) For the edit buildings mode:

Assuming you just started up, press "g" twice. Move your cursor over a
building, it should display a white box around it.

Click on the building. Press "v" to toggle it on and off. Anything more
complicated than that you have to get into the code, but you can do some neat
things just by editing the shader (GenerateVolume.c"), saving it, then
pressing "r" (refresh shaders) in the program (and then press "c" to clear the
chunks and refresh them).

Future iterations have much more complex methods for adding arbitrary
geometry, as demoed in the videos.

The green box cutaway:

Hold down ctrl (and keep it held), Move it while holding the left right mouse
button to get it at the appropriate z level (up/down) You will likely ALSO
need to move it on the XY axis holding the left mouse button just to keep it
in view. That probably sounds confusing, but in isometric mode keep in mind
that xyz in worldspace all project to another xy axis in screenspace. You can
see in some videos how I move the cutaway cube down along the z axis while
keeping it in the screen by moving it back up along the ground plane (xy).

At 6m44s in this video you can see how it should function when you move the
green cube if it is at the right z level:
[https://youtu.be/R0ul1674F1k?t=6m44s](https://youtu.be/R0ul1674F1k?t=6m44s)

------
phodo
Gavan - one idea for you is to do a mini tutora on the source code on Udemy or
one of those sites. It would not have the obligations you allude to yet still
provide you with some income for your work. Of course doing the tutorial would
require some efforts but you can keep it raw and not put too much effort into
it. Almost like a walkthru that handmade quake or handmade hero are doing.
Just my two cents. Thanks for your work!

------
timwaagh
voxels! this reminds me so much of that old outcast game. good times.

------
amenghra
Congrats, nice milestone!

~~~
gavanwoolery
Thanks! One down...three or four more iterations to go :)

